# Herpetology Degree?



## The Rook (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm sorry if this has been posted before or in the wrong place, I searched & found nothing.

Basically, I studied First Diploma in Animal Care last year at Easton college, specialising in Exotics (Reptiles, amphibians, exotic mammals & birds). This year I'm studying National Diploma in Animal Management at the same college & I'll be studying exotics again next year. 
I'm hoping to work with reptiles for most of my life & I've been recently looking for a university that offers a Herpetology course. I've found a few (Bangor for example) that offer it as part of a zoology course, but I'm not at all interested in studing other subjects for two years before being able to study herpetofauna for a year, so I just want a decent course thats a year or two long where I can study just Herpetology. It may be a lot to ask for, but can anyone help me out? I'm even considering going international if I have to, but I'd rather stick around in the UK to do it.

Thanks


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Unfortunately there are currently no UK based universities that offer a degree course in Herpetology. This is probably due to a number of things, mainly the fact that it is very specialist and this is generally not the idea of most degree courses.

As for the module on Herpetology at Bangor. This is accessible through their Biology programs also (or at least it was 6-7 years ago). The reason that this module is a final year course, is that it requires the students to have a good understanding of both basic and more complex biological principles, something you just won't have unless you have completed earlier modules up to this point. I suspect you know this already, but this course has no relation to animal husbandry.

Andy


----------



## VW_Rick (Nov 8, 2009)

Sorry, as far as I know it doesn't exist, just the one module here at bangor. Hawaii has an amazing zoology department with all sorts of incredibly interesting degree's, have a look but might be the most expensive thing you ever do in your life .


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

What kind of practical experience do you have so far?


----------

